# ZOMG super simple cloud compute?



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I think i just dicovered a really easy and cool way to cloud compute...im sure its probably been done but no one here has posted anything and this has to be the best dose of curiosity iv ever had....

So as many of you know i fold right?well as many of the big crunchers do i have many systems throughout my house crunching and in order to veiw their status in FAHmon i have to enable sharing...the esiest way for me to do this was to simply install the program in the public folder under users...thn enable file sharing with read writes that way i could modify the client files as i saw fit...then something dawned on me....the executable of the program is now in the public folder....along with the work dir......which has read write access.....so something hit me....what about making a cloud setup?...so to test it i did a simple experiment...i stopped my laptop from folding...and instead i navigated to my mainframes public folder..in the F@H folder and i executed F@H..now in theory it would have the same work...and also have wright access...thus speeding up the time right?..so i went for it. and lo and behold...OMG it seemed to work my WU sped way way way far up can anyone confirm for me?.....i mean things like SMP might not work..because you will need logins etc and the GPU clients obv cant be shared because their not alike at all...but im thinking as long as the systems are similar it will..for example if you cloud compute a GPU from one system with a GPU from another this might work...idk im really excited either my mainframe started doing really really well by itself or its working exactly how i planned it...what an exciting time i think!! now im unsure if this can be done with WCG because of how much it varies...but im pretty damn sure F@H does..input plz!


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 22, 2009)

i dont understang a crap of this but i hope it works for the good of the F@H


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i dont understang a crap of this but i hope it works for the good of the F@H



well if it isnt just a fluke for me..then o yes it helps alot for F@H


----------

